# How much weight can my stand and glas aquarium hold?



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a 55g glass aquarium, and a rod iron stand, about how much weight can these hold?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I dunno, but I personally would never trust the iron stands for anything larger than a 10 gallon. I got an iron stand with my 38 gallon and immediately took it back and got a wood stand for it, it just seemed too flimsy to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a metal stand for my long 20g and it held up fine, plus it was used and the previous owner said it was set up for 7 years. But I built a wood stand for my 55g just because I couldn't afford a $86 metal stand. My friend had bought a wood stand but he had to toss it because whenever water would go down the side of the tank and would get on the stand or if he spilt water on the stand it eventually caused mold and mildew to grow so he had to toss it. So he got a metal stand for his 29g and it has held longer than the wooden stand did.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, I'm sure it can be done but I tend to be rather paranoid (and hubby is even more than I am).


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Metal naturally flexes. It's completely normal. However, it takes a lot more pressure to break metal apart than it does wood. Also, if properly treated/coated. Metal can last a lot longer than the wood. WIth that said though... i think they both should be ok. I believe walmart sells metal stands for 29 gallon tanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a 55 and a 40L on an iron stand. Iron stands is generally stronger, smaller and lighter and last longer that wood stands. Bad about iron, if the paint flakes off, it will leave rust stains on the floor, but you can refinish them. Also iron stands are more likely to sit on 4 feet rather that a wide base compared to a wood stand. The pressure under these feet is high enough to put dents in a particle board floor. Metal stands are good for stacked tanks because you have more room between the top fo the bottom tank and the bottom of the top tanks support. Check any fish tank stand for level side-to-side and front to back. I find that particle board stands especially start to sag in the middle. Also make sure that any screw, bolts, etc. are snug before you load a stand.


----------



## FieldWalker (Jun 11, 2006)

I have 2 55 gl tanks on a metal stand for the last few yrs with no problems.One of the more important points with metal stands is to make sure all welds are solid with no spliting.I do however break my tanks down once yearly to check for just such conditions in the metal.I also use plywood between the stand and tank to make sure no flexing does accure in the stand...


----------

